# Picking which recordings to get of classical music albums



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi everyone! Just joined 

So, as I begin to delve more into classical music, I've been looking around the internet for what people often suggest as the "best" recordings of various albums/suites/scores. This is important for me, as I'd like to find just one, specific version of various albums to get, at least to start with (someday down the road I can always get and listen to perhaps other highly-praised versions).

With that being said, what I mainly look for is kind of an even balance between genuine sound and performance quality, and what are often regarded as being among the most famous/iconic records (plus the two can often go hand-in-hand, so yeah).

So far, based on my own findings, here is what I currently have in mind, for each respective classical album that I would like to someday get. From this list, I'd love to hear the thoughts of more classical music-savy folks, like yourselves, on whether or not I made the "right" choices (technically subjective, but you guys get me, right?) based on quality, popularity/legacy, etc 

For Holst's "The Planets" - Charles Dutoit and l'Orchestre Symphonique De Montréal (this one I actually already own, but I'll put it here in the list)
https://www.amazon.com/Orchestre-Sy...&keywords=Holst+Planets&qid=1587751730&sr=8-1

For Verdi's "Messa da Requiem" - Carlo Maria Giulini and the Philharmonia Orchestra
http://losslessclassics.com/wp-cont...lo-Maria-Giulini-2020-FLAC-24BIT-–-192KHZ.jpg

For Carl Orff's "Carmina Burana" - Eugen Jochum and the Deutsche Oper Berlin Chorus & Orchestra
https://www.amazon.com/Orff-Carmina-Burana-Carl/dp/B000001GQP

For George Frideric Handel's "Messiah" - Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert & Choir
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Messiah-George-Frideric/dp/B0000057DB

So yeah. What are your guy's thoughts on this list/these considerations? 

Thanks!
- Drew


----------



## mark6144 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'd recommend joining Spotify or another streaming service, and checking the options out for yourself. Even if you prefer to get CDs eventually, it's a cheap and easy way to make selections.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum and to the inexhaustibly rewarding world of classical music! I understand that you are early on in your journey, but I would recommend that you start with the more well-known recordings, compare versions via Spotify (which has a serviceable free/lite version) or any other streaming service to find out what you like, and go from there. Those who are veterans of classical music (of which I am certainly not one, having started listening only 2 years ago) will tell you that there is no such thing as one "best" or "definitive" recording of a work, and each performance is capable of bringing something new and exciting to the table with various perspectives on the music. For now I think that your short list is perfect (although if you like your choral music more reverent and weighty, I would go with Malcolm Sargent's stereo Messiah rather than Pinnock or any other period-instruments version). Also try: Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade by Valery Gergiev, Chopin's Nocturnes by Arthur Rubinstein (1965 stereo), Schubert's Trout Quintet with Clifford Curzon/Vienna Octet, and Debussy's La Mer by Stokowski/LSO just to name a few "starter" recordings I would recommend to a newbie. Hope you can use these as a platform for deeper, richer, and more rewarding musical spelunking. Cheers!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome!
Those are all great choices.
Some of the best out there.
You're off to a great start.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Drew. The variations on recordings are endless. As ACB (above post ) pointed out the possibilities of what to listen to are huge and people will tell you to listen to this, that and the other. I too would also advise you to subscribe to a streaming service and listen to lots of versions of the same works until you find what recordings you like and THEN go on a CD buying extravaganza. The possibilities are endless. If you want to learn about multiple versions of the same work and what recommendations there are then use our rubbish site search engine or simply type in 'Holst The Planets talkclassical' (for example) into Google Search (always works better than the site engine)
There you will see a billion and one recommendations, people bickering and you may wonder why you joined this site in the first place. However, once you've worked out that its all just banter check out some of these recommendations. Enjoy the voyage.


----------



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks to all you guys, for your advice so far  I do know that there are TONS of versions of various classical pieces, and I'm sure I'll be listening to multiple versions of at least some. But, again, I'm kind of looking at the moment for a good starting point, based off popularity/legacy + quality, so any suggestions in those fields would be much appreciated.



Itullian said:


> Welcome!
> Those are all great choices.
> Some of the best out there.
> You're off to a great start.


Awesome! Good to know that I'm so far off to a good start 



mark6144 said:


> I'd recommend joining Spotify or another streaming service, and checking the options out for yourself. Even if you prefer to get CDs eventually, it's a cheap and easy way to make selections.


I'll keep that in mind. Rather than streaming or CDs, though, I actually prefer buying albums digitally via iTunes (or in some cases other digital stores). So, I'm kind of looking for suggestions on which versions to just buy for my personal collection/library


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

If you want to get some idea of what to purchase on cd it is best to hear various versions (in the old days you checked out cds) and when you feel that special something, you decide to buy it maybe. Given that so many listeners use portable devices (I do not) then streaming is the best way and your local library might have access to online services (I would first check there first and compare before signing up elsewhere). I own the Dutoit Planets and certainly amongst the best but not a big fan of the music. The Messiah by Pinnock is excellent choice regardless of it being period (I own it) and Gardiner's Bach, especially Mass in B Minor is also very hypnotic. After about 3 or so hearings of both works it may be for life. I have never warmed to Jochum Carmina Burana, my favorite is still Levine Chicago but I like the dramatic way this come across on this interpretation. Truth is Carmina Burana, the Planets, and the Messiah show up alot in donations as people buy, maybe listen once or so, and tire of it so it would do well to find your threshold tolerance for various music and could have way too much later, like thousands of cds, just kidding as those days are gone. Good Luck.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

You could check out Trout's blog here:

https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro-entry.html

Lists definitive recordings for a lot of basic repertoire.


----------



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

Blancrocher said:


> You could check out Trout's blog here:
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro-entry.html
> 
> Lists definitive recordings for a lot of basic repertoire.


It seems, as a new member to this site, I can't yet access this, lol. But once I can, I will certainly give it a look, and see if it gives me any ideas 

On another note, as my initial list (see first post) kind of showcases, I seem to mostly be a fan of the more "bombastic"/"epic"/etc. classic scores. So, if there are any others out there that I may not be so familiar with, that you guys think I might like, feel free to shoot me some composers, scores, and (ideal) recordings


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Another new guy here, and I'm in a similar situation. I joined Amazon Music which has a pretty good library - there's only been a couple of more rare recordings I've been unable to find. For people's favorite recordings, I use the advanced search on here with the name of the piece and composer (or conductor) and search title only and read everything that comes up. Added bonus is it gives me a good idea of if it's safe to start a thread asking of if it's been done to death. Of course for me, I'm also listening through some of the top rated compositions to see if there's something new that's of interest. I just heard the Schubert String Quintet for the first time recently and it blew my mind. Anyway, happy hunting.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Merl said:


> Hi Drew. The variations on recordings are endless. As ACB (above post ) pointed out the possibilities of what to listen to are endless and people will tell you to listen to this, that and the other. I too would also advise you to subscribe to a streaming service and listen to lots of versions of the same works until you find what recordings you like and THEN go on a CD buying extravaganza. The possibilities are endless. If you want to learn about multiple versions of the same work and what recommendations there are then use our rubbish site search engine or simply type in 'Holst The Planets talkclassical' (for example) into Google Search (always works better than the site engine)
> There you will see a billion and one recommendations, people bickering and you may wonder why you joined this site in the first place. However, once you've worked out that its all just banter check out some of these recommendations. Enjoy the voyage.


That's exactly how I search for things on this forum! :lol: I guess I'm not the only one.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome, Drew! :tiphat:

I'm not familiar enough with Verdi's _Requiem_ to make a recommendation, but I've heard good things about the Giulini recording. Also, I'm only familiar with one recording of Handel's _Messiah_, so I'm not sure what to point you to for that.

Anyway...

The Jochum recording is my absolute favorite for _Carmina Burana_! Go for it! The singers are amazing. Fischer-Dieskau really brings out the human element to the music, Janowitz has a beautiful voice and is one of my favorite singers (few can sing the high note in "Dulcissime" as good as she can!), and Stolze sounds perfectly creepy and morbid as the swan. I like all of Jochum's tempo choices except for "In trutina" which I think is a touch too fast, but it doesn't bother me much. The sound quality is exceptional for it's age too. I think only Decca recordings would sound much better at that time, at least from what I've heard. The bass drum and gong in "O Fortuna" are spectacular on that recording also! And I can actually hear the ratchet in "Ego sum abbas"!

The Dutoit recording is my favorite for _The Planets_! It has absolutely brilliant sound for one. You can actually hear the organ which does not seem to be as common to be heard so well on a recording unfortunately. I like Dutoit's tempo choices too. I especially appreciate that he doesn't rush through the middle section of "Jupiter: Bringer of Jollity".

Those are superb choices!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

adriesba said:


> That's exactly how I search for things on this forum! :lol: I guess I'm not the only one.


No, you're certainly not. The site search is notoriously awful and throws up the most random seeming stuff. Google is your friend. It never let's you down if you're searching for information on here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2020)

I only know Dutoit's Planets. It was recommended to me, but I must say I can't get on with it. Perhaps that's because I was raised on Sargent/LSO. This was in my parents collection.

https://www.discogs.com/HolstLondon...r-Malcolm-Sargent-The-Planets/release/3361743

And this stereo treated version was the first classical album I ever bought.

https://rateyourmusic.com/release/a...chestra___sir_malcolm_sargent/the_planets_f1/


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

> Google is your friend


I learned that to put you keyword+talkclassical on search line works a treat.
Also my experience is that often you must get lucky to listen a *good* recording/concert first time around. I have dismissed many works just due to the performer/recording I was exposed to first and found liking the stuff a lot after.
Here we have a good topic with very interesting music to explore
Pieces that have blown you away recently?


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

There is whole topic devoted to find the best Carmina Burana recording. I recommend you to go through given recommendations(find on youtube) there. It is very interesting exercise to hear different takes on the same music. Some sound similar but some rather different.
Carmina Burana


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

You folks are lucky, having parents with taste. MacLeod, my gateway to orchestral music was blocked by my dad playing his James Last LPs. Anyone else's parents have these atrocities (below) in their home? My dad liked ELO, The Carpenters, The Moody Blues, Tijuana Brass and James Last. Go figure!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2020)

Merl said:


> You folks are lucky, having parents with taste. MacLeod, my gateway to orchestral music was blocked by my dad playing his James Last LPs. Anyone else's parents have these atrocities (below) in their home? My dad liked ELO, The Carpenters, The Moody Blues, Tijuana Brass and James Last. Go figure!
> 
> View attachment 134551
> View attachment 134552


James Last, no. Peggy Lee, Doris Day, Frank Sinatra were in my Dad's collection...alongside Dvorak's From the New World. It was my Mum and older brother and sister that leaned towards pop/rock as opposed to 'easy listening'.

Mind you, ELO was the first band I liked enough to buy more than one album!


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

> my gateway to orchestral music was blocked by my dad


My mom was classical pianist and a school teacher. So I got a lots of live piano all the way through my childhood. In 70's I listened psychedelic rock mostly however James Last and Ekseption were my favourite classical interpretations.
My journey in to classical started with string quartets. For obvious reasons any piano music(even trios) came much much later. And orchestral(symphonies) when I was 30+.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

YouTube is also a great free way to check out recodings. Sometimes the audio quality can be lacking (128k sound can be limiting in the bass area) and much depends on the upload but there is a lot of core repertoire on there to explore. @ MacLeod, looking back on my dad's record collection it was eclectic to ay the least. Not many people have James Last, The Spinners, Status Quo, The Houghton Weavers, Lonnie Donnegan, Traffic and Herb Albert LPs sat next to each other in the racks. Hahaha.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Darn, I accidentally erased my post, so I give you the highlight s only

Please add to your first collection of Religious Choral music the Hohe Messe (BWV 232) by JS Bach, as this simply is the pinnacle of all religious choral music, the highest peak. If you like Pinnock, who didn't record the Hohe Messe, I would recommend Ton Koopman on Erato, but it might be hard to find, especially in digital format. A worthy alternative is the second (!) recording by John Elliott Gardiner, from 2015 on his own SDG label.







Gardiners first widely available recording for Archiv does nothing for me.

In addition to (or replacement of ) the Planets, I second the recommendation of Rimsky Korsakov's Sheherazade, made earlier. Gergiev indeed is great, but an older recording from the seventies by Kondrashin and the Concertgebouw orchestra is more refined. To extend your colorful orchestral music collection, I would also get The Firebird of Strawinsky, for some unparalleled orchestral dynamics. If you go for Gergiev, you get the equally impressive Promethee by Scriabin, which also deepens your collection already:
https://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-Petersburg-Gergiev-Alexander-Orchestra/dp/B0015T2KYE/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2DPX8G667YJOR&dchild=1&keywords=firebird+stravinsky&qid=1587801899&s=dmusic&sprefix=firebird+strawinsky%2Caps%2C231&sr=1-2

Finally, I recommend Rattle or Dutoit as a more technically advanced alternative for Jochum's Carmina Burana recording. It could also be a good idea to get both Jochum and one of the other two and do some in-depth comparison yourself. This would already familiarize yourself with this forum, where we keep on comparing and discussing various recordings of the same piece.

Enjoy collecting! It brings back nice memories


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Merl said:


> You folks are lucky, having parents with taste. MacLeod, my gateway to orchestral music was blocked by my dad playing his James Last LPs. Anyone else's parents have these atrocities (below) in their home? My dad liked ELO, The Carpenters, The Moody Blues, Tijuana Brass and James Last. Go figure!
> 
> View attachment 134551
> View attachment 134552


Wow, Merl, you sure have come a long way:tiphat:

My dad purchased the Bach organ works by Alain in a huge LP box, when on family holiday in France, stating that we would earn back the investment by not eating out . Also, the famous brown boxes of Bach's HIP cantatas by Harnocourt/Leonhardt on 'Das Alte Werk' were collected. And he took the entire family to the 'Meistersinger' , with real trees on stage. Also, the national premiere of the Messiaens 'Livre du Saint-Sacrement by Jennifer Bate and of course our national tradition of St. Matthew's and St Johns Passions. Mostly religious, but still a wonderful introduction.

He sure landed enough seeds:tiphat:

I hope that I can do the same with my kids!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

NLAdriaan said:


> Wow, Merl, you sure have come a long way:tiphat:
> 
> My dad purchased the Bach organ works by Alain in a huge LP box, when on family holiday in France, stating that we would earn back the investment by not eating out . Also, the famous brown boxes of Bach's HIP cantatas by Harnocourt/Leonhardt on 'Das Alte Werk' were collected. And he took the entire family to the 'Meistersinger' , with real trees on stage. Also, the national premiere of the Messiaens 'Livre du Saint-Sacrement by Jennifer Bate and of course our national tradition of St. Matthew's and St Johns Passions. Mostly religious, but still a wonderful introduction.
> 
> ...


You never know. I brought my kids up n the classics but both of them prefer different kids of music now. My son is a professional musician too! But the main thing is they enjoy music.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

RCA Living Stereo recordings, Warner/EMI classics both have some great stuff! DG Originals offer great recordings, too. You will have fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2020)

Merl said:


> @ MacLeod, looking back on my dad's record collection it was eclectic to ay the least. Not many people have James Last, The Spinners, Status Quo, The Houghton Weavers, Lonnie Donnegan, Traffic and Herb Albert LPs sat next to each other in the racks. Hahaha.


I guess not - Traffic seems the oddest in that set. I wonder, however, which of them has the grooves worn thin and which have been barely touched?

As some others have suggested, it's also possible to like more than one version for differing characteristics. It's not necessarily about (for me, not at all about) finding "the definitive".


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Merl said:


> YouTube is also a great free way to check out recodings. Sometimes the audio quality can be lacking (128k sound can be limiting in the bass area) and much depends on the upload but there is a lot of core repertoire on there to explore. @ MacLeod, looking back on my dad's record collection it was eclectic to ay the least. Not many people have James Last, The Spinners, Status Quo, The Houghton Weavers, Lonnie Donnegan, Traffic and Herb Albert LPs sat next to each other in the racks. Hahaha.


Credit to him Merl - he didn't follow the crowd and bought what he liked the sound of... or did he just buy what was in the bargain bins


----------



## Opera For Life (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome!

I've only just joined myself, but have been using this website for years when trying to find good versions of new pieces, it's one of the biggest treasure troves on the internet!

Can I make two reccomendations? I noticed you liked Orchestral music a lot, going by your first picks, (all of which I approve of btw, good choices), so you can't go wrong with these I think.

The first is the Elgar Cello concerto, performed by Jaqueline Du Pre, one of those "definitive" recordings you were talking about, which you must have heard if you're serious about loving classical music! 

The second are the Chopin piano concertos by Krystian Zimerman, he hand-picked his own polish orchestra especially to perform these two pieces, and breathes so much life into them that I can now baerly listen to any other version


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Merl said:


> No, you're certainly not. The site search is notoriously awful and throws up the most random seeming stuff. Google is your friend. It never let's you down if you're searching for information on here.


Yeah, the vBulletin forum software is pretty commonly used. Once you've been on a few different forums with it you learn that Google plus domain or advanced search are your only options. Well, you can also post a question and be told by the local big dogs that 'search is your friend'...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Malx said:


> Credit to him Merl - he didn't follow the crowd and bought what he liked the sound of... or did he just buy what was in the bargain bins


Haha. I have no idea what my dad 's criteria was for buying music. I think it was all his upbringing. My dad grew up in a very musical household and he would have grown up hearing his cousin (only lived round the corner), his dad and other family members playing the piano so that would be his entry point to the classics. My grandad was a professional cornet player and multi-instrumentalist who recorded and occasionaly played with the Wingates Brass Band and a few other Brass Bands throughout the North-west of England so that's the brass influences (my dad also shared his dad's love for Chris Barber too). The regional and folk music is stuff he got into though friends at work in his 30s and the rock he liked was fairly mainstream stuff he got into in the 70s (apart from the Traffic which i'm flummoxed by) . The other biggest anomaly for me is the Moody Blues as a lot of their early stuff is pretty proggy but as his favourite song of all time is Nights in White Satin, i get that. The albums he wore out to death (and the ones i know the words to like the back of my hand) are the Moody's Threshold of a Dream and Question of Balance. As you say, Malx, he bought what he liked the sound of. His buying was never genre-based.
So I grew up on a Manchester estate to these working class parents. My dad, interestingly after his childhood, cannot play any instruments but i loved music from the off. The idea of going to the opera, like NLA, would never have been an option. I didnt grow up in that kind of musical background. I grew up with football and playing 'wall-e' out with my mates on the streets in a suburban area,. That's not good or bad....just different to others' experiences on here. My first love was Slade (and i stil enjoy them). Jeeez, I feel like ive just been talking to a shrink.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Yeah, the vBulletin forum software is pretty commonly used. Once you've been on a few different forums with it you learn that Google plus domain or advanced search are your only options. Well, you can also post a question and be told by the local big dogs that 'search is your friend'...


Lol @ 'big dogs'.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

> Chopin piano concertos by Krystian Zimerman


Here is another interesting exercise for you. Listen this and then compare to Olga Sheps interpretation. For me one is perfect and the other is musical.


----------



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

adriesba said:


> Welcome, Drew! :tiphat:
> 
> I'm not familiar enough with Verdi's _Requiem_ to make a recommendation, but I've heard good things about the Giulini recording. Also, I'm only familiar with one recording of Handel's _Messiah_, so I'm not sure what to point you to for that.
> 
> ...


Glad to know I made good choices for "Carmina" and "Planets". Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

Opera For Life said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've only just joined myself, but have been using this website for years when trying to find good versions of new pieces, it's one of the biggest treasure troves on the internet!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips  I don't believe I've even heard of these two works before, so, thanks for the new suggestions ^^


----------



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

adriesba said:


> Welcome, Drew!
> 
> I'm not familiar enough with Verdi's _Requiem_ to make a recommendation, but I've heard good things about the Giulini recording. Also, I'm only familiar with one recording of Handel's _Messiah_, so I'm not sure what to point you to for that.
> 
> ...


Glad to know I made the right choices then, for "Planets" and "Carmina". Thanks for your feedback 



Opera For Life said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've only just joined myself, but have been using this website for years when trying to find good versions of new pieces, it's one of the biggest treasure troves on the internet!
> 
> ...


Correct, I certainly do love me some good orchestral (i.e. "epic") music, lol. Anyways, I can't say I've ever heard of these two that you've now suggested, so, thanks for the additional recommendations


----------



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

adriesba said:


> Welcome, Drew!
> 
> I'm not familiar enough with Verdi's _Requiem_ to make a recommendation, but I've heard good things about the Giulini recording. Also, I'm only familiar with one recording of Handel's _Messiah_, so I'm not sure what to point you to for that.
> 
> ...


Glad to know I made the right choices then, for "Planets" and "Carmina". Thanks for your feedback 



Opera For Life said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've only just joined myself, but have been using this website for years when trying to find good versions of new pieces, it's one of the biggest treasure troves on the internet!
> 
> ...


Correct, I certainly do love me some good orchestral (i.e. "epic") music, lol. Anyways, I can't say I've ever heard of these two that you've now suggested, so, thanks for the additional recommendations 

Thanks again, you guys, for all the suggestions


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Merl said:


> You folks are lucky, having parents with taste. MacLeod, my gateway to orchestral music was blocked by my dad playing his James Last LPs. Anyone else's parents have these atrocities (below) in their home? My dad liked ELO, The Carpenters, The Moody Blues, Tijuana Brass and James Last. Go figure!


ELO is...sort of...an...orchestra though...
Incidentally, ELO was the closest thing we had to orchestral music in my house as a kid. My introduction to classical was the backing music to Bugs Bunny Roadrunner Show and I first heard the Four Seasons in the movie with Alan Alda and Carol Burnett.


----------



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

In relation to my very first post, while Holst's "The Planets" is the only classical album I own in full, these are the assorted tracks of classical music I currently have in my music library, all of them being from _The 100 Most Essential Pieces of Classical Music_ album:


*Carmia Burana: O Fortuna* (see my initial post on which version I probably will get for the entire "Carmina Burana", by Orff)
*The Tale of Tsar Saltan, Op. 57: Flight of the Bumblebee*
*Symphony No. 5 in C Minor, Op. 67 "Fate": I. Allegro con brio*
*Toccata and Fugue in D Minor for Organ, BMV 565*
*Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-Sharp Minor, Op. 27 No. 2 "Moonlight": I. Adagio sostenuto*
*The Nutcracker, Op 71a: III. March (Tempo di marcia viva)*
*Die Walkure: Ride of the Valkyries*
*Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46: In the Hall of the Mountain King*
*Messiah, HWV 56: Hallelujah Chorus* (see my initial post on which version I probably will get for the entire "Messiah", by Handel)
*Messa da Requiem: Dies irae - Tuba mirum* (see my initial post on which version I probably will get for the entire "Requiem", by Verdi)
*Symphony No. 9 in D Minor, Op. 125 "Choral": IV. An die Freude (Excerpt)*

So yeah. Pretty cliche picks, but a guy has to start somewhere, no?  Along with the three I pointed out, most of these other ones too are pretty good indications of which full albums/suites/works I may want to look into getting sooner or later. And, like stated in my initial post, I'd love to find some version that is sort of a definitive mix of both high quality and being notably famous/iconic recordings.

One in particular that I was looking into just last night was J.S. Bach's *Toccata and Fugue in D Minor for Organ, BMV 565*. I think, with this one in mind, I'd like to get an album that focuses on just some of Bach's most iconic Organ pieces, including that one. And with that being said, I've noticed a lot of people pointing out the versions performed by either E. Power Biggs or Helmut Walcha.

Thanks


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

A belated hello Drew
Can I also make a push for you to consider a streaming service so you can try before you buy
Choose something you already know like Beethoven’s 5th it will surprise you just how different performances can sound
Then buy secondhand CDs, plenty on Amazon


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Haydn man said:


> consider a streaming service so you can try before you buy


I use youtube all the time for this. It is free and I have got very good suggestions for the next piece occasionally.
I buy CDs on auction sites(my local one and eBay) classical CDs can be bought often for 10 cents. So even if I don't know the music too well it will be cents well spent to try it. Only I would stay away from things like Popular Classics. In long run I am ashamed to have bought these CDs. For me classical piece needs to be listened entirely. Like you should read the whole book not just one very nice passage.


----------



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

Haydn man said:


> A belated hello Drew
> Can I also make a push for you to consider a streaming service so you can try before you buy
> Choose something you already know like Beethoven's 5th it will surprise you just how different performances can sound
> Then buy secondhand CDs, plenty on Amazon


Oh, I definitely know that there are lots of differences between different performances  That's also kind of why I'm asking here, to see if any of you guys can give me some suggestions. And otherwise, yes, streaming, like say Youtube, will also be a way in which I'll maybe investigate/experiment with different renditions of various works.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm listening to it right now ... and have been since it was released 1958


----------



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

Can anyone recommend me the ideal composition/performance of J.S. Bach's *Toccata and Fugue in D Minor for Organ, BMV 565*?

I think, with this one in mind, I'd like to get an album that focuses on just some of Bach's most iconic Organ pieces, including that one. And with that being said, I've noticed a lot of people pointing out the versions performed by either E. Power Biggs or Helmut Walcha.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Drew Dent said:


> Can anyone recommend me the ideal composition/performance of J.S. Bach's *Toccata and Fugue in D Minor for Organ, BMV 565*?
> 
> I think, with this one in mind, I'd like to get an album that focuses on just some of Bach's most iconic Organ pieces, including that one. And with that being said, I've noticed a lot of people pointing out the versions performed by either E. Power Biggs or Helmut Walcha.


E. Power Biggs and Peter Hurford are my recommendations for starter Bach organ compilations. Walcha may be a bit too "serious" and "dour;" Biggs and Hurford play more expressively IMO.


----------



## Drew Dent (Apr 24, 2020)

Honestly, "serious" and "dour", for something like this, honestly doesn't sound all bad, to me. lol

But, I'll keep that in mind. Thank you


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Yeah, I rarely listen to anything by Bach, so I can't really help much, but I do have this set and enjoy it. And it does have Peter Huford whom Allegro Con Brio mentioned. \/

View attachment 136070


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Drew Dent said:


> Can anyone recommend me the ideal composition/performance of J.S. Bach's *Toccata and Fugue in D Minor for Organ, BMV 565*?
> 
> I think, with this one in mind, I'd like to get an album that focuses on just some of Bach's most iconic Organ pieces, including that one. And with that being said, I've noticed a lot of people pointing out the versions performed by either E. Power Biggs or Helmut Walcha.


I don't know Biggs, but I love Walcha. Here are a few youtube recommendations of Bach works with him for you (including my ideal version of the _Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_):





------------------------------------------




------------------------------------------




------------------------------------------




------------------------------------------




------------------------------------------

I think that one can't go wrong with J.S. Bach. If you like his works, I suggest that you keep exploring his oeuvre, for the man has an ocean of great music.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Drew Dent said:


> Can anyone recommend me the ideal composition/performance of J.S. Bach's *Toccata and Fugue in D Minor for Organ, BMV 565*?
> 
> I think, with this one in mind, I'd like to get an album that focuses on just some of Bach's most iconic Organ pieces, including that one. And with that being said, I've noticed a lot of people pointing out the versions performed by either E. Power Biggs or Helmut Walcha.


Before you buy any Bach organ recording, please listen to this:





Ton Koopman, a more lively BWV 565 interpretation you won't find. Forget the Frankenstein or Adams Family associations when it comes to Bach's organ music. This music is not meant for haunted houses, but for (sacred) inspiration.

And listen to Bach's Passacagli




Ton Koopman recorded Bach's complete organ works for Warner/Teldec and made many separate recordings for Archiv and some more 'obscure' labels.

For starters, you might look for a single disc on Archiv. But if you want to treat yourself, please get the full set on Warner/Teldec:








It's not particularly music to make friends with, or to keep your neighbors happy. But if you connect to it, you are in for a unprecedented musical journey.

And once you are at it, Ton Koopman also is a master at Bach's choral and orchestral music:


----------

